# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  طريقة البحث في القاموس المحيط

## متيم الشافعي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عندي كتاب القاموس المحيط حملته من مكتبة نداء الايمان  يختلف عن القواميس الاخريات

فمثلا كلمة دباء لاتجدها في فصل الدال

ماهي طريقة البحث فيه ؟؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولا: لكي تبحث عن كلمة في أي معجم فلا بد أن ترجع بها إلى أصلها الصرفي، وكلمة (دُبَّاء) إما أن تكون على وزن (فُعْلاء) وحينئذ تكون مادتها ( د ب ب )، وإما أن تكون على وزن (فُعَّال) وحينئذ تكون مادتها ( د ب و ) أو ( د ب ي ).
ثانيا: يجب أن تعرف أن المعجمات تختلف في طريقة ترتيبها، فالقاموس المحيط مرتب على أبواب بحسب أواخر المواد، ثم كل باب مرتب على فصول بحسب أوائل المواد، يعني مثلا كلمة (ضرب) تجدها في باب الباء فصل الضاد، وأيضا فقد جمع صاحب القاموس بين بابي الواو والياء حتى ييسر على طلبة العلم الذين قد يختلط عليهم الواوي باليائي كما في المثال الذي معنا هنا، ثم ترتب الحروف التي في وسط المادة على ترتيب الحروف: أ ب ت ث ..... إلخ.

ولو بحثت في القاموس باب الباء فصل الدال لوجدته قد ذكر الدباء.
ولو بحثت في باب المعتل فصل الدال لوجدته أيضا قد ذكر الدباء، ولكنه أحال على الباب الأول وقال: وهم الجوهري، أي أنه يخالف الجوهري في هذه المسألة ويرى أن الصحيح أن وزن الدباء (فعلاء)، لا (فعال) كما يراه الجوهري.

والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## متيم الشافعي

بارك الله فيك اخي ابي مالك لكن كيف لي بمعرفة كل كلمة واصلها الصرفي 
هل هناك طريقة او كتاب يؤدي ذلك الغرض

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أكثر الكلمات لا تشكل على طالب العلم ؛ فمثلا لا أظنه يخفى على طالب العلم أن كل هذه الكلمات من مادة ( ض ر ب ):
ضارب - مضروب - مضارب - مضرب - سيضرب - ضراب - ... إلخ

ولكن الإشكال يأتي في قليل من الكلمات لعلل صرفية، وطالب العلم الذي درس علم الصرف يستطيع أن يعرف الأصل التصريفي في كثير من الأحيان، فمثلا يعرف أن (الميزان) في (و ز ن)، وأن (اتصف) في ( و ص ف ) وهكذا.

وحتى لو فرضنا أن الأصل الصرفي قد أشكل عليك فأمامك أحد أمرين:
- الأول: أن تحصر جميع الاحتمالات الممكنة وتبحث فيها جميعا.
- الثاني: أن تستعين بالمعجمات الميسرة مثل طبعة محمود خاطر لمختار الصحاح فقد وضع فيها كثيرا من الإحالات الميسرة في ذلك.

ويمكنك أن تستعين ببرامج البحث مثل المكتبة الشاملة، والحمد لله على نعمه.

----------


## متيم الشافعي

اسمع كثيرا بالمكتبة الشاملة ولا اعرفها

اعطني رابط المكتبة لعلي اجد بغيتي جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

تفضل، وادع لإخوانك:

الشاملة مفرغة:
http://www.shamela.ws/download.php

الشاملة كاملة:
http://www.islamport.com/ms.html

قسم المكتبة الشاملة:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=75

----------


## متيم الشافعي

وفقك الله ابا مالك و الاخوان جميعا

----------


## أحمد عطوة

السلام علكيم 
كلمة "غزوة" ما أصلها الصرفي حتى أبحث عنها في القاموس المحيط، فلو فرضنا أن أصلها "غزا" فهل يجب أن تحول الألف إلى حرف واو أو ياء أم أبحث عنها كما هي أي في باب الألف مع الزاي والغاء.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
القاموس المحيط لا إشكال في البحث فيه من هذه الجهة؛ لأنه جمع الواوي واليائي في باب واحد.

----------

